# 2-3 Zone receivers



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Why are there so few 2 and 3 zone receivers on the market in the middle price range? 
It seems like there used to be more. 
Also, alot of 2 zone receivers state they are 2 zone BUT they require a 2nd amplifier for the second zone which is kind of silly to me. I have an old Denon 2805 multi-zone, multi-source and it was very inexpensive back about 6 years ago. Today there are only a few true 2 zone receivers in mid-market, ie, Yamaha 671 which happens to be a very nice receiver for the money. Also the onkyo 709 is true multi-zone. the onkyo 509 is a great receiver but you need a 2nd amp for zone 2. Then of course the remote is an issue if it is not a true 2 zone receiver. 
Finally, how about a 3 zone receiver. So many people NEED 3 zones, 1 primary 5.1 zone, 1 family room/bedroom zone, and of course an outdoor zone. 
Thoughts? onder:
:crying:


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

My guess would be due to more circuitry and the addition of 7.1/9.1, driving the prices up. Common sense, I know, but it seems to fit.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In addition to the above, there is the HDMI Boards, licencing for all the new Lossless Codecs, RoomEQ, etc.. All the while, the prices have not really changed. Sadly, many AVR's have also seen their Amplifier Stages being downsized in order to retain profitability. Truly is a cutthroat market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Ken, 

With all due respect, I think the problem is that you’re setting the mark for “mid-line” rather low. With many manufacturer’s flagship receivers topping at $5000, I’d characterize “mid line” as AVRs in the $1000-1500 range, at minimum. I think if you poke around for specs of AVRs in that price range, you’ll find no shortage of offerings with “true” 2- or 3-zone features.

In the price range you’re talking about, I’m sure the manufacturers assume that the buyers of these products have simple tastes, and the great majority of them don’t have a need for additional zones, so additional amplification merely jacks up the price for no good reason.

Personally I don’t have a use for built-in remote-zone amplification, because it’s too limiting. I prefer additional stand-alone systems (which only require a line-level signal from the main AVR), where I have full control of volume levels, not to mention EQ and tone control.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bigjbk (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with Ken. Too often we expect them to put the new technology in while maintaining the price range. 
The only reason I would want a Multi room receiver so that I can show the game in two room for the super bowl.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

kenbola said:


> Also, alot of 2 zone receivers state they are 2 zone BUT they require a 2nd amplifier for the second zone which is kind of silly to me.


Ill see your "silly" and raise you a stupid. My former receiver, an Onkyo TX-NR3007 ($2000 MSRP), had three zones with zone 2 having video support via component and/or composite. What they fail to mention is main power (zone 1) must be ON to have video in zone 2. This forces you to either keep your "smart volume" lower than youll ever find useful or manually turn down the volume in zone 1 every time you are using just zone 2. Very annoying design quirk that my three-zone Marantz (also $2k MSRP), thankfully, does not have.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

For sure you win this contest. That is just ridiculous. How do you like your new 3Z Marantz? 
I still have a Denon AVR-2806 (about 6 years old). I paid about $400 for it. It has multi-source/multi-zone. 
It works perfectly with no other amplifier needed for zone 2. And I can use one remote for both zones. And you can completely turn off zone 1 and zone 2 operates by itself on any input. I just feel like if a manufacturer made a 5.1 (zone 1), three zone (zone 2 and three could always be on the same source) for under $1000 it would sell alot of boxes. And with all the amazing ipad/ipod remote control apps, the receiver would be very HIP! Not everybody wants superb sound and power, but i bet alot of people who like to entertain would give up their manual radio shack a,b,c,d box for a new 3 zone if priced right. 
Your thoughts?


----------

